# So if Heaven's what you make it



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

What does your heaven/afterlife look like?


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

The same as yours :wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

It's a place of laughter, beauty, serenity, and bliss. It's a place of freedom and exploration with the power to do anything and go anywhere all the while everything remains in harmony. A place of joy and peace and friends.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Its a place of extreme complicated simplicity. Where all things are communicated without words, so all can be understood, information and thought are translated instantly and all biases are lifted, there are no more people, because all is just free floating energy. Atleast this is what I hope it would be, in actuality I believe more and more everyday that the afterlife is an abyss, thoughtless and no conscious exists. That thought scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Its somewhere that already exists within me but not me as in "Ego".When you remove the toxicity from your life, the greed, the hatred, the idea of seperation, the bliss that naturally resides within your body/mind/reality is revealed as self existent.All that is needed is to remove the illusions, we dont need to "go" anywhere else or gain anything extra.Maybe thats why heaven is perceived as blissful because it is the death of the Ego with all of its conditioned trappings that causes our suffering.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

It's a place where women have breasts that are filled with beer.


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

Im still the same person said:


> It's a place where women have breasts that are filled with beer.


I second that motion.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

hmmmm instead of beer on tap....it would be beer on tit. i wonder how my boobs would feel about that haha


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

You should ask them. And can we have some other options too...?

Like it may sound odd, but drinking beer 24/7 isnt my idea of heaven 

Can we have some coke boobs, or perhaps cran-grape boobs? XD


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

cookie boobs!


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

No thats some technology we need to develop!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Lol. I wondered if anyone would post stuff like this. What do the women get?


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

They can program the men


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Lol. I wondered if anyone would post stuff like this. What do the women get?


I am not even telling you where my mind went then! LOL :wink:

Thats the good thing about having babies ,ya know, youre tits are like milk pistols for a month afterwards.....You have to watch where you aim em.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. I wondered if anyone would post stuff like this. What do the women get?
> ...


Spirit you pervert!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Spirit you pervert!


Yep I cant deny it.


----------

